# European trip part 1



## Capt Lightning (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm limited to the number of photos per post, so I'll split this by city / area.

When I lived in Hampshire, it was easy to nip across the channel to France and beyond, but it's a long way from the North of Scotland.  Trip started with the drive down to Newcastle and then by overnight ferry to Ijmuiden near Amsterdam.  I was a good crossing, but as we left the Tyne, it was sad to see the disused and crumbling wharfs and dry docks that line a once busy river.  It was also strange to find this accompanied to he sound of 'Anchors aweigh' on the ship's PA.

The first thing you notice in the Netherlands is that Diesel is 75% of the UK price, so we tanked up !
Drove to Cologne and stopped in a suburb called Rodenkirchen (a town in its own right).  We stayed a a camping ground beside the Rhine..

Views from the van window.....
1. A river cruise ship



2. Rowing was popular with all ages..


3. The road towards Cologne..


4 Cologne cathedral - largely covered in scaffolding.


Right that will do for Cologne.....  On to the Saar valley.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2016)

Lovely pics.  

Have you ever done a one week or longer river cruise on the Danube?  I'm researching one for my sister.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 27, 2016)

Must confess I've never done any cruising although river cruises do appeal much more than sea cruises.
The last time I was in Frankfurt, I picked up a brochure (since lost) for cruises which were a lot cheaper than UK advertised ones - even allowing for travel to Germany.


----------



## Bee (Apr 27, 2016)

Lovely photos Capt.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2016)

Beautiful Capt. Thanks so much.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 27, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Lovely pics.
> 
> Have you ever done a one week or longer river cruise on the Danube?  I'm researching one for my sister.



My husband and I did a 2 week river cruise with Viking in 2007.    Wonderful, wonderful trip.   Highly recommend it.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 27, 2016)

Beautiful pictures! You capture the atmosphere of the places.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> My husband and I did a 2 week river cruise with Viking in 2007.    Wonderful, wonderful trip.   Highly recommend it.



I've looked at Viking and they are very expensive.  I've been looking at Saga which includes 2 nights in a hotel on a 10 day cruise.  My sister has been seeing Viking ads which made her want to do one and has talked us into one next summer.  But we don't want to spend a fortune on a 10 day trip as the bulk of our travel budget goes to winters in Thailand. 

I have no interest whatsoever in an ocean cruise.

Anyway, I don't want to hijack Capts thread.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks Capt.  Your account is better than the travelogues I've perused.


----------

